# My first swarm



## Wildwood (May 11, 2011)

It sounds like you're putting the cart before the horse but..... 

You need to put the comb in the frames not between them and the hive body should be full of frames instead of just having a few.


----------



## Foreststalker (Jan 29, 2012)

So should I take a frame of brood from another hive to add to this new hive or do you mean just empty frames. I am new to beekeeping so I am lost.

Not sure how I put the comb they made in the frames.


----------



## Foreststalker (Jan 29, 2012)

So are you saying I need to put as many frames ( it's a 10 frame box ) in the hive as possible?
What do I do with all the comb of brood and honey they already made??? There was a lot of it. 
I had not checked the box for about 3-4 weeks


----------



## Dana (Mar 26, 2005)

Get some rubber bands and fit the comb inside the frame. The bees will attach it to the frame. Here's some pictures of how I did it when I had to put comb into frames after a bit of a meltdown: http://meadowsage.blogspot.com/2011/07/hot-bees.html

You do need to have 10 frames in a 10 frame box for proper bee space. Otherwise they will not draw new comb in the frames neatly.

Dana


----------



## Foreststalker (Jan 29, 2012)

I keep reading I should add brood from one of my other hives to this newly captured swarm is that necessary?


----------



## Dana (Mar 26, 2005)

If they already have brood, then it seems unnecessary. The reason for adding brood is to help convince them to stay. They are less likely to leave if there is brood.


----------



## Foreststalker (Jan 29, 2012)

We left the brood/comb in the box and tried to place it between frames, but I may have to do as you suggested and rubber band them to the frames. This is my first year with bees and my first swarm I am lost as to what to do next. Getting them in the hive box was the easy part. It's what to do next


----------



## Dana (Mar 26, 2005)

Well, next time use a swarm catcher that has frames, so the comb will be in them already.  What you're doing now is called a cutout. If you search for cutouts in the forum search box, you'll find all sorts of information. Try this: http://www.beesource.com/forums/search.php?searchid=1550252


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

You will need to cut the comb off the top of the box and put it into empty frames, using rubber bands or cotton string to hold it in place. You may need to trim it to fit.

messy, but the bees will clean it all up.

Never leave swarms in a box without frames for more than a day, they will start comb immediately (within hours if not minutes of deciding it's a hive spot) and it will NOT be on the frames you put in, even if they are drawn -- the queen will lay in those but the bees will start new comb on the lid every single time.

Don't squish the queen, keep all the frames pushed together, and they will be fine. The population in the box will explode in three weeks after they move in as new bees emerge, so be ready to add space if they need it pronto.

Peter


----------

